# DFDS discount code offer 2



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Spent several hours on web chats and phones re the discounts .I am now sure that ONLY cars will get this 20%.

Why don't we all e-mail phone write and complain to them that this is most unfair.

Over to you all

wasfitonce


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: DFDS Discount offer Code 2*



wasfitonce said:


> Spent several hours on web chats and phones re the discounts .I am now sure that ONLY cars will get this 20%.
> 
> Why don't we all e-mail phone write and complain to them that this is most unfair.
> 
> ...


 Can't see it doing much good.
There's probably not much change in larger size traffic at this time of the year but the car storage space is probably fairly empty compared with the summer. That's where the spare capacity is.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is ridiculous ! * The DFDS offer E13EBO is available to motorhomers. *

I have phoned to confirmed this with DFDS and have put up the phone number they gave me to ring if you have problems with the website. If you do then you phone them, state that you have problems, and you will be booked, as a motorhome, and will not have to pay for a telephone booking.

All this is stated clearly in the other thread on the subject. Others, apart from me, have made a successful motorhome booking today, using this code and have confirmed that they have the 20% discount.

I wish I'd never started this ! I was trying to be helpful but it is positively the last time I shall do so.

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well below is the response I got to my email querying why I was unable to book a motorhome under this offer code.

Good Morning ,

Thank you for your email.
This offer was sent out on a general mailing list and is an offer for cars only.
Many Thanks.
UK Channel/Janice Phillips
Customer Sales and Service
-------------------------------------------


Seems fairly unambiguous (but unfair) to me, but below is my response !!!

Thank you for that, but can you please explain why when under your vehicle definitions you do NOT discriminate between a car and a motorhome?

As a point of interest I have NEVER seen one of your vessels full so why not extend the offer to Motorhomes as well?? Does it REALLY matter what size the vehicle is? A paying customer is still a paying customer !!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Don't give up helping Grizzly - It worked for me and I am very grateful for your information.
Thanks again


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> This is ridiculous ! * The DFDS offer E13EBO is available to motorhomers. *
> 
> I have phoned to confirmed this with DFDS and have put up the phone number they gave me to ring if you have problems with the website. If you do then you phone them, state that you have problems, and you will be booked, as a motorhome, and will not have to pay for a telephone booking.
> 
> ...


Don't take it so hard please - just because it seems that DFDS's right hand and left hand are giving different people different answers.

This problem has only arisen because some of us couldn't book the offer using the code you posted - that isn't your fault. Neither is the fact that one part of DFDS thinks Car/Motorhome is a single vehicle type whereas another part thinks that Cars & Motorhomes are DIFFERENT vehicle types.

I have requested DFDS to view the continuing discussion in the thread again and post a definitive reply.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

blondel said:


> Don't give up helping Grizzly - It worked for me and I am very grateful for your information.
> Thanks again


Unfortunately until DFDS sort out their ambiguous vehicle types and decide whether car and motorhomes are the same or different creatures your booking MAY be invalid given the unequivocal "Cars and Bikes only" statement in the terms and conditions.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry didn't make myself plain. I didn't actually finalise it - ducked out before putting payment details in but it was definitely saying £28 each way and when I had tried without the code it said £39 which means it was rather more that 20% (my maths is not my strongest point). Maybe it would not have let me finalise my booking - don't know and not going to test it that far as at the moment our plans are uncertain and this one does not seem to allow changes. Will probably wait for the NEC show code. We are going to the show this time.

Still does not negate from Grizzly's intention of helping fellow members though.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Don't take it so hard please - just because it seems that DFDS's right hand and left hand are giving different people different answers.
> 
> This problem has only arisen because some of us couldn't book the offer using the code you posted - that isn't your fault


It's not the fault of those who have been un uccessful in booking either, and who have merely reported back the fact.

So not quite sure why the teddy seems to have been chucked heavily out of Grizzly's pram


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Blondel,
If you go to NEC show DFDS are at stand 2021.

Would really appreciate any Offer Code they may give out.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*DFDS DISCOUNT NO2*

 Grizzly

VERY PLEASED that you started this, you have been a great help to us all and I hope they drive their boats better than their office!

 THANK you Grizzly

wasfitonce


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Response from DFDS 10 seconds ago!

You said: There seems to be some conflict on one of the UK motorhome forum's with respect to the offer code E13EBO. Some are saying they can book Motorhomes with this code and have done so by telephone and others, including me find it is restricted to cars and motorcycles only. Can you clarify this please.
Paul: We have referred this matter to our marketing department. A correction should be published tomorrow. Is there anything else I can help you with today?
Paul: The forum you refer to is not an official DFDS forum.
You said: Thanks! Where will this correction be published...on your website ??
Paul: I do not deal with marketing so I cannot advise. I understand however that there is an official DFDS facebook. Shows the danger of believing what you read. 
Paul: Is there anything else I can help you with today?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Blondel,
> If you go to NEC show DFDS are at stand 2021.
> 
> Would really appreciate any Offer Code they may give out.
> ...


As long as I manage internet access it will be. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Give them a miss. 
When no motorhomes are using them , then maybe common sense will prevail.
Dave p


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

evening all,



I have not booked anything at present, I regard ten twenty pounds insignificant when in the duration of three or four weeks holiday so I expect to pay about £100 for a return trip with [email protected] o


norm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use chunnel absolutely free.
Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I use chunnel absolutely free.
> Dave p


I bet your not :lol: You could use the Tesco vouchers on wine :lol: 
Possibly more cost effective and then get a cheap ferry :idea:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I use chunnel absolutely free.
> Dave p


"There's no such thing as a free lunch"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

wasfitonce said:


> Spent several hours on web chats and phones re the discounts .I am now sure that ONLY cars will get this 20%.
> 
> Why don't we all e-mail phone write and complain to them that this is most unfair.
> 
> ...


Just wondered how many got the email and how many are just using the supplied code.

"start of email"

Seasons greetings from DFDS Seaways. As a thank you for your continued support, here's a 20% discount for travel in 2013!*


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rebbyvid said:


> wasfitonce said:
> 
> 
> > Spent several hours on web chats and phones re the discounts .I am now sure that ONLY cars will get this 20%.
> ...


Even more to the point.

Why have some regular travellers had the email and others haven't?

I travelled with DFDS 3 times last year most recently 10 days ago and I didn't get an email. :roll:


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*Off thread, but DFDS related...*

Arriving early at Dunkirk in October we were allowed to board an earlier ferry at no extra cost. Last Sunday, we made a better time than expected journey to Dover, but citing a policy change, DFDS wanted £45 if we were to join an earlier sailing. I had only paid £80 for the return trip!

It seems that from sometime in October an online 'economy' booking restricts you to the ferry as booked, unless you pay the extra. Buying a 'premium' booking gives 72h flexibility either side of the booked date.

Be aware.

mango


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

and i used P&O this year but got the email


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> rebbyvid said:
> 
> 
> > wasfitonce said:
> ...


Your reputation precedes you :wink: 
Me too, I did two returns and no mail


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Off thread, but DFDS related...*



mangolover said:


> Arriving early at Dunkirk in October we were allowed to board an earlier ferry at no extra cost. Last Sunday, we made a better time than expected journey to Dover, but citing a policy change, DFDS wanted £45 if we were to join an earlier sailing. I had only paid £80 for the return trip!
> 
> It seems that from sometime in October an online 'economy' booking restricts you to the ferry as booked, unless you pay the extra. Buying a 'premium' booking gives 72h flexibility either side of the booked date.
> 
> ...


If your ticket was bought before the new regime you should still have enjoyed the previous flexibility - BUT - it is no use just turning up at the check-in because their computers don't supply that information.

You have to go into the terminal and use the freephones to speak to Dover customer service and they will put a note on the booking that will flag up your reservation as a "one crossing either way" flexible one.

If you want to change anything now, do not just go to check-in as they will only be able to quote you the "computer" price and they can't alter or amend it in any way. Always use the freephones and speak to Dover as they can use their "discretion" - that is the advice given to me by the lady on their stand at the NEC.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just had a chat with DFDS



> You are now talking to Lynne
> How can I help you?
> 
> You said: Can I ask why the E13EBO offer only refers to cars when in the terms & conditions car/motorhome is the same "vehicle type"
> ...


Well there you go then the answer is to contact Customer Services at Dover
[email protected]


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep the pressure on! Perhaps they will expand their offer to include all Motorhomes.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*offer*

i always use dfds several times this year in fact and got the offer but when tried to use it for my mohome was blanked perhaps they are earning to much money lol


----------

